

Show HN: Top-Rated Eateries Delivered in SF - jwang815
https://www.trycaviar.com/request-invite

======
ryanwjackson
I'll be really excited if this works for _truly top-notch_ restaurants. It
would be awesome to avoid the lines and eat the same quality food in the
comfort of my own home. Would make for an awesome dinner-party...

~~~
jwang815
All the restaurants currently on Caviar have really long lines. Which places
are you thinking of in particular?

